# Ati-drivers problem [löst]

## ZxCv

Har försökt och följa de flesta guider på nätet men har inte lyckats få Xorg att fungera.

Kortet är ett Sapphire X800GT kanske bör nämnas. Behövs det nå mer info?

Xorg.conf:

```

Section "Module"

    Load        "dbe"     # Double buffer extension

    SubSection  "extmod"

      Option    "omit xfree86-dga"   # don't initialise the DGA extension

    EndSubSection

#    Load        "type1"

#    Load        "speedo"

    Load        "freetype"

#    Load        "xtt"

# This loads the GLX module

#    Load       "glx"

# This loads the DRI module

#    Load       "dri"

EndSection

Section "Files"

#    RgbPath   "/usr/share/X11/rgb"

    FontPath   "/usr/share/fonts/misc/"

#    FontPath   "/usr/share/fonts/TTF/"

#    FontPath   "/usr/share/fonts/OTF"

    FontPath   "/usr/share/fonts/Type1/"

#    FontPath   "/usr/share/fonts/CID/"

    FontPath   "/usr/share/fonts/100dpi/"

    FontPath   "/usr/share/fonts/75dpi/"

#    FontPath   "/usr/lib/X11/fonts/local/"

#    FontPath   "/usr/lib/X11/fonts/misc/"

#    FontPath   "/usr/lib/X11/fonts/75dpi/:unscaled"

#    FontPath   "/usr/lib/X11/fonts/100dpi/:unscaled"

#    FontPath   "/usr/lib/X11/fonts/Speedo/"

#    FontPath   "/usr/lib/X11/fonts/Type1/"

#    FontPath   "/usr/lib/X11/fonts/TrueType/"

#    FontPath   "/usr/lib/X11/fonts/freefont/"

#    FontPath   "/usr/lib/X11/fonts/75dpi/"

#    FontPath   "/usr/lib/X11/fonts/100dpi/"

#    ModulePath "/usr/lib/modules"

EndSection

Section "ServerFlags"

#    Option "NoTrapSignals"

#    Option "DontVTSwitch"

#    Option "DontZap"

#    Option "Dont Zoom"

#    Option "DisableVidModeExtension"

#    Option "AllowNonLocalXvidtune"

#    Option "DisableModInDev"

#    Option "AllowNonLocalModInDev"

EndSection

Section "InputDevice"

    Identifier   "Keyboard1"

    Driver   "kbd"

#    Option     "Protocol"      "Xqueue"

    Option "AutoRepeat" "500 30"

#    Option   "Xleds"      "1 2 3"

#    Option "LeftAlt"     "Meta"

#    Option "RightAlt"    "ModeShift"

    Option "XkbRules"   "xorg"

    Option "XkbModel"   "pc105"

    Option "XkbLayout"   "se"

EndSection

Section "InputDevice"

    Identifier   "Mouse1"

    Driver   "mouse"

    Option "Protocol"    "Auto"   # Auto detect

    Option "Device"      "/dev/input/mice"

#    Option "Protocol"   "Xqueue"

#    Option "Resolution"   "256"

#    Option "BaudRate"   "9600"

#    Option "SampleRate"   "150"

    Option "ZAxisMapping"   "4 5 6 7"

#    Option "Emulate3Buttons"

#    Option "Emulate3Timeout"    "50"

#    Option "ChordMiddle"

EndSection

Section "Monitor"

    Identifier  "P110"

    HorizSync   30-107

    VertRefresh 48-160

EndSection

Section "Device"

    Identifier   "Standard VGA"

    VendorName   "Unknown"

    BoardName   "Unknown"

    Driver     "generic"

EndSection

Section "Device"

    Identifier  "X800GT"

    Driver      "fglrx"

   # unsupported card

    #VideoRam    131072

    # Insert Clocks lines here if appropriate

EndSection

Section "Screen"

    Identifier  "Screen 1"

    Device      "X800GT"

    Monitor     "P110"

    DefaultDepth 24

    Subsection "Display"

        Depth       8

        Modes       "1280x1024" "1024x768" "800x600" "640x480"

        ViewPort    0 0

    EndSubsection

    Subsection "Display"

        Depth       16

        Modes       "1280x1024" "1024x768" "800x600" "640x480"

        ViewPort    0 0

    EndSubsection

    Subsection "Display"

        Depth       24

        Modes       "1280x1024" "1024x768" "800x600" "640x480"

        ViewPort    0 0

    EndSubsection

EndSection

Section "ServerLayout"

    Identifier  "Simple Layout"

    Screen "Screen 1"

    InputDevice "Mouse1" "CorePointer"

    InputDevice "Keyboard1" "CoreKeyboard"

EndSection

# Section "DRI"

#    Mode 0666

# EndSection

```

Xorg.0.log

```

X Window System Version 7.1.1

Release Date: 12 May 2006

X Protocol Version 11, Revision 0, Release 7.1.1

Build Operating System: Linux 2.6.17-gentoo-r7 x86_64 

Current Operating System: Linux localhost 2.6.17-gentoo-r8 #1 SMP Tue Nov 7 19:38:21 CET 2006 x86_64

Build Date: 26 October 2006

   Before reporting problems, check http://wiki.x.org

   to make sure that you have the latest version.

Module Loader present

Markers: (--) probed, (**) from config file, (==) default setting,

   (++) from command line, (!!) notice, (II) informational,

   (WW) warning, (EE) error, (NI) not implemented, (??) unknown.

(==) Log file: "/var/log/Xorg.0.log", Time: Tue Nov  7 20:08:18 2006

(==) Using config file: "/etc/X11/xorg.conf"

(==) ServerLayout "Simple Layout"

(**) |-->Screen "Screen 1" (0)

(**) |   |-->Monitor "P110"

(**) |   |-->Device "X800GT"

(**) |-->Input Device "Mouse1"

(**) |-->Input Device "Keyboard1"

(**) FontPath set to:

   /usr/share/fonts/misc/,

   /usr/share/fonts/Type1/,

   /usr/share/fonts/100dpi/,

   /usr/share/fonts/75dpi/

(==) RgbPath set to "/usr/share/X11/rgb"

(==) ModulePath set to "/usr/lib64/xorg/modules"

(WW) Open ACPI failed (/var/run/acpid.socket) (No such file or directory)

(II) No APM support in BIOS or kernel

(II) Module ABI versions:

   X.Org ANSI C Emulation: 0.3

   X.Org Video Driver: 1.0

   X.Org XInput driver : 0.6

   X.Org Server Extension : 0.3

   X.Org Font Renderer : 0.5

(II) Loader running on linux

(II) LoadModule: "bitmap"

(II) Loading /usr/lib64/xorg/modules/fonts/libbitmap.so

(II) Module bitmap: vendor="X.Org Foundation"

   compiled for 7.1.1, module version = 1.0.0

   Module class: X.Org Font Renderer

   ABI class: X.Org Font Renderer, version 0.5

(II) Loading font Bitmap

(II) LoadModule: "pcidata"

(II) Loading /usr/lib64/xorg/modules/libpcidata.so

(II) Module pcidata: vendor="X.Org Foundation"

   compiled for 7.1.1, module version = 1.0.0

   ABI class: X.Org Video Driver, version 1.0

(--) using VT number 7

(II) PCI: PCI scan (all values are in hex)

(II) PCI: 00:00:0: chip 10de,005e card 1043,815a rev a3 class 05,80,00 hdr 00

(II) PCI: 00:01:0: chip 10de,0050 card 1043,815a rev a3 class 06,01,00 hdr 80

(II) PCI: 00:01:1: chip 10de,0052 card 1043,815a rev a2 class 0c,05,00 hdr 80

(II) PCI: 00:02:0: chip 10de,005a card 1043,815a rev a2 class 0c,03,10 hdr 80

(II) PCI: 00:02:1: chip 10de,005b card 1043,815a rev a3 class 0c,03,20 hdr 80

(II) PCI: 00:06:0: chip 10de,0053 card 1043,815a rev f2 class 01,01,8a hdr 00

(II) PCI: 00:07:0: chip 10de,0054 card 1043,815a rev f3 class 01,01,85 hdr 00

(II) PCI: 00:08:0: chip 10de,0055 card 1043,815a rev f3 class 01,01,85 hdr 00

(II) PCI: 00:09:0: chip 10de,005c card 0000,0000 rev a2 class 06,04,01 hdr 01

(II) PCI: 00:0a:0: chip 10de,0057 card 1043,8141 rev a3 class 06,80,00 hdr 00

(II) PCI: 00:0b:0: chip 10de,005d card 0000,0000 rev a3 class 06,04,00 hdr 01

(II) PCI: 00:0c:0: chip 10de,005d card 0000,0000 rev a3 class 06,04,00 hdr 01

(II) PCI: 00:0d:0: chip 10de,005d card 0000,0000 rev a3 class 06,04,00 hdr 01

(II) PCI: 00:0e:0: chip 10de,005d card 0000,0000 rev a3 class 06,04,00 hdr 01

(II) PCI: 00:18:0: chip 1022,1100 card 0000,0000 rev 00 class 06,00,00 hdr 80

(II) PCI: 00:18:1: chip 1022,1101 card 0000,0000 rev 00 class 06,00,00 hdr 80

(II) PCI: 00:18:2: chip 1022,1102 card 0000,0000 rev 00 class 06,00,00 hdr 80

(II) PCI: 00:18:3: chip 1022,1103 card 0000,0000 rev 00 class 06,00,00 hdr 80

(II) PCI: 01:00:0: chip 1002,554b card 174b,0302 rev 00 class 03,00,00 hdr 80

(II) PCI: 01:00:1: chip 1002,556b card 174b,0303 rev 00 class 03,80,00 hdr 00

(II) PCI: 05:06:0: chip 1102,0004 card 1102,1002 rev 04 class 04,01,00 hdr 80

(II) PCI: 05:06:1: chip 1102,7003 card 1102,0060 rev 04 class 09,80,00 hdr 80

(II) PCI: 05:06:2: chip 1102,4001 card 1102,0010 rev 04 class 0c,00,10 hdr 80

(II) PCI: End of PCI scan

(II) PCI-to-ISA bridge:

(II) Bus -1: bridge is at (0:1:0), (0,-1,-1), BCTRL: 0x0008 (VGA_EN is set)

(II) Subtractive PCI-to-PCI bridge:

(II) Bus 5: bridge is at (0:9:0), (0,5,5), BCTRL: 0x0202 (VGA_EN is cleared)

(II) Bus 5 I/O range:

   [0] -1   0   0x0000a000 - 0x0000afff (0x1000) IX[B]

(II) Bus 5 non-prefetchable memory range:

   [0] -1   0   0xd2000000 - 0xd20fffff (0x100000) MX[B]

(II) PCI-to-PCI bridge:

(II) Bus 4: bridge is at (0:11:0), (0,4,4), BCTRL: 0x0002 (VGA_EN is cleared)

(II) PCI-to-PCI bridge:

(II) Bus 3: bridge is at (0:12:0), (0,3,3), BCTRL: 0x0002 (VGA_EN is cleared)

(II) PCI-to-PCI bridge:

(II) Bus 2: bridge is at (0:13:0), (0,2,2), BCTRL: 0x0002 (VGA_EN is cleared)

(II) PCI-to-PCI bridge:

(II) Bus 1: bridge is at (0:14:0), (0,1,1), BCTRL: 0x000a (VGA_EN is set)

(II) Bus 1 I/O range:

   [0] -1   0   0x00009000 - 0x00009fff (0x1000) IX[B]

(II) Bus 1 non-prefetchable memory range:

   [0] -1   0   0xd0000000 - 0xd1ffffff (0x2000000) MX[B]

(II) Bus 1 prefetchable memory range:

   [0] -1   0   0xc0000000 - 0xcfffffff (0x10000000) MX[B]

(II) Host-to-PCI bridge:

(II) Bus 0: bridge is at (0:24:0), (0,0,5), BCTRL: 0x0008 (VGA_EN is set)

(II) Bus 0 I/O range:

   [0] -1   0   0x00000000 - 0x0000ffff (0x10000) IX[B]

(II) Bus 0 non-prefetchable memory range:

   [0] -1   0   0x00000000 - 0xffffffff (0x100000000) MX[B]

(II) Bus 0 prefetchable memory range:

   [0] -1   0   0x00000000 - 0xffffffff (0x100000000) MX[B]

(--) PCI:*(1:0:0) ATI Technologies Inc R423 UK [Radeon X800SE (PCIE)] rev 0, Mem @ 0xc0000000/28, 0xd1000000/16, I/O @ 0x9000/8, BIOS @ 0xd0000000/17

(--) PCI: (1:0:1) ATI Technologies Inc Radeon R423 UK (PCIE) [X800 SE] (Secondary) rev 0, Mem @ 0xd1010000/16

(II) Addressable bus resource ranges are

   [0] -1   0   0x00000000 - 0xffffffff (0x100000000) MX[B]

   [1] -1   0   0x00000000 - 0x0000ffff (0x10000) IX[B]

(II) OS-reported resource ranges:

   [0] -1   0   0x00100000 - 0x3fffffff (0x3ff00000) MX[B]E(B)

   [1] -1   0   0x000f0000 - 0x000fffff (0x10000) MX[B]

   [2] -1   0   0x000c0000 - 0x000effff (0x30000) MX[B]

   [3] -1   0   0x00000000 - 0x0009ffff (0xa0000) MX[B]

   [4] -1   0   0x0000ffff - 0x0000ffff (0x1) IX[B]

   [5] -1   0   0x00000000 - 0x000000ff (0x100) IX[B]

(II) Active PCI resource ranges:

   [0] -1   0   0xd2000000 - 0xd2003fff (0x4000) MX[B]

   [1] -1   0   0xd2004000 - 0xd20047ff (0x800) MX[B]

   [2] -1   0   0xd2100000 - 0xd2100fff (0x1000) MX[B]

   [3] -1   0   0xd2101000 - 0xd2101fff (0x1000) MX[B]

   [4] -1   0   0xd2102000 - 0xd2102fff (0x1000) MX[B]

   [5] -1   0   0xfeb00000 - 0xfeb000ff (0x100) MX[B]

   [6] -1   0   0xd2103000 - 0xd2103fff (0x1000) MX[B]

   [7] -1   0   0xd0000000 - 0xd001ffff (0x20000) MX[B](B)

   [8] -1   0   0xd1000000 - 0xd100ffff (0x10000) MX[B](B)

   [9] -1   0   0xc0000000 - 0xcfffffff (0x10000000) MX[B](B)

   [10] -1   0   0x0000a400 - 0x0000a407 (0x8) IX[B]

   [11] -1   0   0x0000a000 - 0x0000a03f (0x40) IX[B]

   [12] -1   0   0x0000b000 - 0x0000b007 (0x8) IX[B]

   [13] -1   0   0x0000c400 - 0x0000c40f (0x10) IX[B]

   [14] -1   0   0x00000b60 - 0x00000b63 (0x4) IX[B]

   [15] -1   0   0x00000960 - 0x00000967 (0x8) IX[B]

   [16] -1   0   0x00000be0 - 0x00000be3 (0x4) IX[B]

   [17] -1   0   0x000009e0 - 0x000009e7 (0x8) IX[B]

   [18] -1   0   0x0000d800 - 0x0000d80f (0x10) IX[B]

   [19] -1   0   0x00000b70 - 0x00000b73 (0x4) IX[B]

   [20] -1   0   0x00000970 - 0x00000977 (0x8) IX[B]

   [21] -1   0   0x00000bf0 - 0x00000bf3 (0x4) IX[B]

   [22] -1   0   0x000009f0 - 0x000009f7 (0x8) IX[B]

   [23] -1   0   0x0000f000 - 0x0000f00f (0x10) IX[B]

   [24] -1   0   0x00004c40 - 0x00004c7f (0x40) IX[B]

   [25] -1   0   0x00004c00 - 0x00004c3f (0x40) IX[B]

   [26] -1   0   0x0000dc00 - 0x0000dc1f (0x20) IX[B]

   [27] -1   0   0x00009000 - 0x000090ff (0x100) IX[B](B)

(II) Inactive PCI resource ranges:

   [0] -1   0   0xd1010000 - 0xd101ffff (0x10000) MX[B](B)

(II) Active PCI resource ranges after removing overlaps:

   [0] -1   0   0xd2000000 - 0xd2003fff (0x4000) MX[B]

   [1] -1   0   0xd2004000 - 0xd20047ff (0x800) MX[B]

   [2] -1   0   0xd2100000 - 0xd2100fff (0x1000) MX[B]

   [3] -1   0   0xd2101000 - 0xd2101fff (0x1000) MX[B]

   [4] -1   0   0xd2102000 - 0xd2102fff (0x1000) MX[B]

   [5] -1   0   0xfeb00000 - 0xfeb000ff (0x100) MX[B]

   [6] -1   0   0xd2103000 - 0xd2103fff (0x1000) MX[B]

   [7] -1   0   0xd0000000 - 0xd001ffff (0x20000) MX[B](B)

   [8] -1   0   0xd1000000 - 0xd100ffff (0x10000) MX[B](B)

   [9] -1   0   0xc0000000 - 0xcfffffff (0x10000000) MX[B](B)

   [10] -1   0   0x0000a400 - 0x0000a407 (0x8) IX[B]

   [11] -1   0   0x0000a000 - 0x0000a03f (0x40) IX[B]

   [12] -1   0   0x0000b000 - 0x0000b007 (0x8) IX[B]

   [13] -1   0   0x0000c400 - 0x0000c40f (0x10) IX[B]

   [14] -1   0   0x00000b60 - 0x00000b63 (0x4) IX[B]

   [15] -1   0   0x00000960 - 0x00000967 (0x8) IX[B]

   [16] -1   0   0x00000be0 - 0x00000be3 (0x4) IX[B]

   [17] -1   0   0x000009e0 - 0x000009e7 (0x8) IX[B]

   [18] -1   0   0x0000d800 - 0x0000d80f (0x10) IX[B]

   [19] -1   0   0x00000b70 - 0x00000b73 (0x4) IX[B]

   [20] -1   0   0x00000970 - 0x00000977 (0x8) IX[B]

   [21] -1   0   0x00000bf0 - 0x00000bf3 (0x4) IX[B]

   [22] -1   0   0x000009f0 - 0x000009f7 (0x8) IX[B]

   [23] -1   0   0x0000f000 - 0x0000f00f (0x10) IX[B]

   [24] -1   0   0x00004c40 - 0x00004c7f (0x40) IX[B]

   [25] -1   0   0x00004c00 - 0x00004c3f (0x40) IX[B]

   [26] -1   0   0x0000dc00 - 0x0000dc1f (0x20) IX[B]

   [27] -1   0   0x00009000 - 0x000090ff (0x100) IX[B](B)

(II) Inactive PCI resource ranges after removing overlaps:

   [0] -1   0   0xd1010000 - 0xd101ffff (0x10000) MX[B](B)

(II) OS-reported resource ranges after removing overlaps with PCI:

   [0] -1   0   0x00100000 - 0x3fffffff (0x3ff00000) MX[B]E(B)

   [1] -1   0   0x000f0000 - 0x000fffff (0x10000) MX[B]

   [2] -1   0   0x000c0000 - 0x000effff (0x30000) MX[B]

   [3] -1   0   0x00000000 - 0x0009ffff (0xa0000) MX[B]

   [4] -1   0   0x0000ffff - 0x0000ffff (0x1) IX[B]

   [5] -1   0   0x00000000 - 0x000000ff (0x100) IX[B]

(II) All system resource ranges:

   [0] -1   0   0x00100000 - 0x3fffffff (0x3ff00000) MX[B]E(B)

   [1] -1   0   0x000f0000 - 0x000fffff (0x10000) MX[B]

   [2] -1   0   0x000c0000 - 0x000effff (0x30000) MX[B]

   [3] -1   0   0x00000000 - 0x0009ffff (0xa0000) MX[B]

   [4] -1   0   0xd2000000 - 0xd2003fff (0x4000) MX[B]

   [5] -1   0   0xd2004000 - 0xd20047ff (0x800) MX[B]

   [6] -1   0   0xd2100000 - 0xd2100fff (0x1000) MX[B]

   [7] -1   0   0xd2101000 - 0xd2101fff (0x1000) MX[B]

   [8] -1   0   0xd2102000 - 0xd2102fff (0x1000) MX[B]

   [9] -1   0   0xfeb00000 - 0xfeb000ff (0x100) MX[B]

   [10] -1   0   0xd2103000 - 0xd2103fff (0x1000) MX[B]

   [11] -1   0   0xd0000000 - 0xd001ffff (0x20000) MX[B](B)

   [12] -1   0   0xd1000000 - 0xd100ffff (0x10000) MX[B](B)

   [13] -1   0   0xc0000000 - 0xcfffffff (0x10000000) MX[B](B)

   [14] -1   0   0xd1010000 - 0xd101ffff (0x10000) MX[B](B)

   [15] -1   0   0x0000ffff - 0x0000ffff (0x1) IX[B]

   [16] -1   0   0x00000000 - 0x000000ff (0x100) IX[B]

   [17] -1   0   0x0000a400 - 0x0000a407 (0x8) IX[B]

   [18] -1   0   0x0000a000 - 0x0000a03f (0x40) IX[B]

   [19] -1   0   0x0000b000 - 0x0000b007 (0x8) IX[B]

   [20] -1   0   0x0000c400 - 0x0000c40f (0x10) IX[B]

   [21] -1   0   0x00000b60 - 0x00000b63 (0x4) IX[B]

   [22] -1   0   0x00000960 - 0x00000967 (0x8) IX[B]

   [23] -1   0   0x00000be0 - 0x00000be3 (0x4) IX[B]

   [24] -1   0   0x000009e0 - 0x000009e7 (0x8) IX[B]

   [25] -1   0   0x0000d800 - 0x0000d80f (0x10) IX[B]

   [26] -1   0   0x00000b70 - 0x00000b73 (0x4) IX[B]

   [27] -1   0   0x00000970 - 0x00000977 (0x8) IX[B]

   [28] -1   0   0x00000bf0 - 0x00000bf3 (0x4) IX[B]

   [29] -1   0   0x000009f0 - 0x000009f7 (0x8) IX[B]

   [30] -1   0   0x0000f000 - 0x0000f00f (0x10) IX[B]

   [31] -1   0   0x00004c40 - 0x00004c7f (0x40) IX[B]

   [32] -1   0   0x00004c00 - 0x00004c3f (0x40) IX[B]

   [33] -1   0   0x0000dc00 - 0x0000dc1f (0x20) IX[B]

   [34] -1   0   0x00009000 - 0x000090ff (0x100) IX[B](B)

(II) LoadModule: "dbe"

(II) Loading /usr/lib64/xorg/modules/extensions/libdbe.so

(II) Module dbe: vendor="X.Org Foundation"

   compiled for 7.1.1, module version = 1.0.0

   Module class: X.Org Server Extension

   ABI class: X.Org Server Extension, version 0.3

(II) Loading extension DOUBLE-BUFFER

(II) LoadModule: "extmod"

(II) Loading /usr/lib64/xorg/modules/extensions/libextmod.so

(II) Module extmod: vendor="X.Org Foundation"

   compiled for 7.1.1, module version = 1.0.0

   Module class: X.Org Server Extension

   ABI class: X.Org Server Extension, version 0.3

(II) Loading extension SHAPE

(II) Loading extension MIT-SUNDRY-NONSTANDARD

(II) Loading extension BIG-REQUESTS

(II) Loading extension SYNC

(II) Loading extension MIT-SCREEN-SAVER

(II) Loading extension XC-MISC

(II) Loading extension XFree86-VidModeExtension

(II) Loading extension XFree86-Misc

(II) Loading extension DPMS

(II) Loading extension TOG-CUP

(II) Loading extension Extended-Visual-Information

(II) Loading extension XVideo

(II) Loading extension XVideo-MotionCompensation

(II) Loading extension X-Resource

(II) LoadModule: "freetype"

(II) Loading /usr/lib64/xorg/modules/fonts/libfreetype.so

(II) Module freetype: vendor="X.Org Foundation & the After X-TT Project"

   compiled for 7.1.1, module version = 2.1.0

   Module class: X.Org Font Renderer

   ABI class: X.Org Font Renderer, version 0.5

(II) Loading font FreeType

(II) LoadModule: "fglrx"

(II) Loading /usr/lib64/xorg/modules/drivers/fglrx_drv.so

(II) Module fglrx: vendor="FireGL - ATI Technologies Inc."

   compiled for 7.1.0, module version = 8.30.3

   Module class: X.Org Video Driver

   ABI class: X.Org Video Driver, version 1.0

(II) LoadModule: "mouse"

(II) Loading /usr/lib64/xorg/modules/input/mouse_drv.so

(II) Module mouse: vendor="X.Org Foundation"

   compiled for 7.1.1, module version = 1.1.1

   Module class: X.Org XInput Driver

   ABI class: X.Org XInput driver, version 0.6

(II) LoadModule: "kbd"

(II) Loading /usr/lib64/xorg/modules/input/kbd_drv.so

(II) Module kbd: vendor="X.Org Foundation"

   compiled for 7.1.1, module version = 1.1.0

   Module class: X.Org XInput Driver

   ABI class: X.Org XInput driver, version 0.6

(II) ATI Radeon/FireGL: The following chipsets are supported:

   RADEON 9600 (RV350 4150), RADEON 9600 SE (RV350 4151),

   RADEON 9600 PRO (RV360 4152), RADEON 9600 (RV350 4E51),

   MOBILITY RADEON 9600/9700 (M10/M11 4E50),

   MOBILITY RADEON 9500 (M11 4E52), MOBILITY RADEON 9550 (M12 4E56),

   RADEON 9500 (R300 4144), RADEON 9600 TX (R300 4146),

   FireGL Z1 (R300 4147), RADEON 9700 PRO (R300 4E44),

   RADEON 9500 PRO/9700 (R300 4E45), RADEON 9600 TX (R300 4E46),

   FireGL X1 (R300 4E47), RADEON 9800 SE (R350 4148),

   RADEON 9500 (R350 4149), RADEON 9550 (RV350 4153),

   FireGL T2 (RV350 4154), RADEON 9600 (RV351 4155),

   RADEON 9800 PRO (R350 4E48), RADEON 9800 (R350 4E49),

   RADEON 9800 XT (R360 4E4A), FireGL X2-256/X2-256t (R350 4E4B),

   MOBILITY FireGL T2/T2e (M10/M11 4E54), RADEON X300/X550 (RV370 5B60),

   RADEON X600 (RV380 5B62), RADEON X550 (RV370 5B63),

   FireGL V3100 (RV370 5B64), FireMV 2200 (RV370 5B65),

   MOBILITY RADEON X300 (M22 5460), MOBILITY RADEON X300 (M22 5461),

   MOBILITY RADEON X600 SE (M24 5462), MOBILITY FireGL V3100 (M22 5464),

   RADEON X600/X550 Series (RV380 3E50), FireGL V3200 (RV380 3E54),

   MOBILITY RADEON X600 (M24 3150), FireMV 2400 (RV380 3151),

   MOBILITY RADEON X300 (M22 3152), MOBILITY FireGL V3200 (M24 3154),

   RADEON X800 (R420 4A48), RADEON X800 PRO (R420 4A49),

   RADEON X800 SE (R420 4A4A), RADEON X800 XT (R420 4A4B),

   RADEON X800 (R420 4A4C), FireGL X3-256 (R420 4A4D),

   MOBILITY RADEON 9800 (M18 4A4E), RADEON X800 SE (R420 4A4F),

   RADEON X800 XT Platinum Edition (R420 4A50),

   RADEON X800 VE (R420 4A54), RADEON X800 (R423 5548),

   RADEON X800 GTO (R423 5549),

   RADEON X800 XT Platinum Edition (R423 554A),

   RADEON X800 GT (R423 554B), RADEON X800 XT (R423 5D57),

   FireGL V7100 (R423 5550), FireGL V5100 (R423 5551),

   MOBILITY RADEON X800 XT (M28 5D48), MOBILITY FireGL V5100 (M28 5D49),

   MOBILITY RADEON X800 (M28 5D4A), RADEON X800 XL (R430 554D),

   RADEON X800 GT (R430 554E), RADEON X800 GTO (R430 554F),

   RADEON X850 XT Platinum Edition (R480 5D4D),

   RADEON X800 GTO (R480 5D4F), FireGL V7200 (R480 5D50),

   RADEON X850 XT (R480 5D52), RADEON X850 (R481 4B48),

   RADEON X850 XT (R481 4B49), RADEON X850 SE (R481 4B4A),

   RADEON X850 PRO (R481 4B4B),

   RADEON X850 XT Platinum Edition (R481 4B4C),

   MOBILITY FireGL V5000 (M26 564A), MOBILITY FireGL V5000 (M26 564B),

   FireGL V5000 (RV410 5E48), RADEON X700 XT (RV410 5E4A),

   RADEON X700 PRO (RV410 5E4B), RADEON X700 SE (RV410 5E4C),

   RADEON X700 (RV410 5E4D), RADEON X700/X550 Series (RV410 5E4F),

   MOBILITY RADEON X700 (M26 5652), MOBILITY RADEON X700 (M26 5653),

   MOBILITY RADEON X700 XL (M26-XC 564F),

   RADEON XPRESS 200 (RS400 5A41), RADEON XPRESS 200M (RS400 5A42),

   RADEON XPRESS 200 (RS480 5954), RADEON XPRESS 200M (RS480 5955),

   RADEON XPRESS 200 (RS482 5974), RADEON XPRESS 200M (RS482 5975),

   RADEON XPRESS 200 (RC410 5A61), RADEON XPRESS 200M (RC410 5A62),

   RADEON X1800 (R520 7100), MOBILITY RADEON X1800 XT (M58 7101),

   MOBILITY RADEON X1800 (M58 7102), MOBILITY FireGL V7200 (M58 7103),

   FireGL V7200 (R520 7104), FireGL V5300 (R520 7105),

   MOBILITY FireGL V7100 (M58 7106), RADEON X1800 Series (R520 7108),

   RADEON X1800 Series (R520 7109), RADEON X1800 Series (R520 710A),

   RADEON X1800 Series (R520 710B), RADEON X1800 Series (R520 710C),

   FireGL V7300 (R520 710E), FireGL V7350 (R520 710F),

   RADEON X1300 PRO (RV505 7143), RADEON X1300 (RV505 7147),

   MOBILITY RADEON X1300 (M52 714B), MOBILITY RADEON X1300 (M52 714C),

   RADEON X1300 Series (RV505 715F), RADEON X1600 Series (RV515 7140),

   RADEON X1300 Series (RV515 7142), MOBILITY FireGL (M54 GL 7144),

   MOBILITY RADEON X1400 (M54 7145), RADEON X1300 Series (RV515 7146),

   MOBILITY RADEON X1300 (M52 7149), MOBILITY RADEON X1300 (M52 714A),

   RADEON X1300 Series (RV515 714D), RADEON X1300 Series (RV515 714E),

   FireGL V3300 (RV515 7152), RADEON X1300 Series (RV515 715E),

   RADEON X1300 (RV516 7180), RADEON X1600 Series (RV516 7181),

   RADEON X1300 (RV516 7183), MOBILITY RADEON X1450 (M64P 7186),

   RADEON X1300 (RV516 7187), MOBILITY RADEON X1350 (M62P 718B),

   MOBILITY RADEON X1350 (M62CSP 718C),

   MOBILITY RADEON X1450 (M64CSP 718D),

   MOBILITY RADEON X1350 (M62S 7196), RADEON X1900 (R580 7240),

   RADEON X1900 (R580 7243), RADEON X1900 (R580 7244),

   RADEON X1900 (R580 7245), RADEON X1900 (R580 7246),

   RADEON X1900 (R580 7247), RADEON X1900 (R580 7248),

   RADEON X1900 (R580 7249), RADEON X1900 (R580 724A),

   RADEON X1900 (R580 724B), RADEON X1900 (R580 724C),

   RADEON X1900 (R580 724D), FireStream 2U (R580 724E),

   FireStream 2U (R580 724F), RADEON X1600 Series (RV530 71C0),

   RADEON X1600 Series (RV530 71C2), MOBILITY FireGL V5200 (M56 71C4),

   MOBILITY RADEON X1600 (M56 71C5),

   RADEON X1650 Series (RV530 XT2 71C6),

   RADEON X1300 Series (RV530 PRO2 71CE), FireGL V3400 (RV530 71D2),

   MOBILITY RADEON X1700 (M66-XT 71D6), FireGL V5200 (RV530 71DA),

   RADEON X1600 Series (RV530 SE 71DE), RADEON Xpress 1200 (RS600 7941),

   RADEON Xpress 1200 (RS600 7942)

(II) Primary Device is: PCI 01:00:0

(II) ATI Proprietary Linux Driver Version Identifier:8.30.3

(II) ATI Proprietary Linux Driver Release Identifier: LGDr8.30g1                           

(II) ATI Proprietary Linux Driver Build Date: Oct 26 2006 08:05:53

(II) ATI Proprietary Linux Driver Build Information: autobuild-rel-r6-8.30.1.1.2.3-driver-lnx-x86-x86_64-302518

(--) Assigning device section with no busID to primary device

(WW) fglrx: No matching Device section for instance (BusID PCI:1:0:1) found

(--) Chipset RADEON X800 GT (R423 554B) found

(II) resource ranges after xf86ClaimFixedResources() call:

   [0] -1   0   0x00100000 - 0x3fffffff (0x3ff00000) MX[B]E(B)

   [1] -1   0   0x000f0000 - 0x000fffff (0x10000) MX[B]

   [2] -1   0   0x000c0000 - 0x000effff (0x30000) MX[B]

   [3] -1   0   0x00000000 - 0x0009ffff (0xa0000) MX[B]

   [4] -1   0   0xd2000000 - 0xd2003fff (0x4000) MX[B]

   [5] -1   0   0xd2004000 - 0xd20047ff (0x800) MX[B]

   [6] -1   0   0xd2100000 - 0xd2100fff (0x1000) MX[B]

   [7] -1   0   0xd2101000 - 0xd2101fff (0x1000) MX[B]

   [8] -1   0   0xd2102000 - 0xd2102fff (0x1000) MX[B]

   [9] -1   0   0xfeb00000 - 0xfeb000ff (0x100) MX[B]

   [10] -1   0   0xd2103000 - 0xd2103fff (0x1000) MX[B]

   [11] -1   0   0xd0000000 - 0xd001ffff (0x20000) MX[B](B)

   [12] -1   0   0xd1000000 - 0xd100ffff (0x10000) MX[B](B)

   [13] -1   0   0xc0000000 - 0xcfffffff (0x10000000) MX[B](B)

   [14] -1   0   0xd1010000 - 0xd101ffff (0x10000) MX[B](B)

   [15] -1   0   0x0000ffff - 0x0000ffff (0x1) IX[B]

   [16] -1   0   0x00000000 - 0x000000ff (0x100) IX[B]

   [17] -1   0   0x0000a400 - 0x0000a407 (0x8) IX[B]

   [18] -1   0   0x0000a000 - 0x0000a03f (0x40) IX[B]

   [19] -1   0   0x0000b000 - 0x0000b007 (0x8) IX[B]

   [20] -1   0   0x0000c400 - 0x0000c40f (0x10) IX[B]

   [21] -1   0   0x00000b60 - 0x00000b63 (0x4) IX[B]

   [22] -1   0   0x00000960 - 0x00000967 (0x8) IX[B]

   [23] -1   0   0x00000be0 - 0x00000be3 (0x4) IX[B]

   [24] -1   0   0x000009e0 - 0x000009e7 (0x8) IX[B]

   [25] -1   0   0x0000d800 - 0x0000d80f (0x10) IX[B]

   [26] -1   0   0x00000b70 - 0x00000b73 (0x4) IX[B]

   [27] -1   0   0x00000970 - 0x00000977 (0x8) IX[B]

   [28] -1   0   0x00000bf0 - 0x00000bf3 (0x4) IX[B]

   [29] -1   0   0x000009f0 - 0x000009f7 (0x8) IX[B]

   [30] -1   0   0x0000f000 - 0x0000f00f (0x10) IX[B]

   [31] -1   0   0x00004c40 - 0x00004c7f (0x40) IX[B]

   [32] -1   0   0x00004c00 - 0x00004c3f (0x40) IX[B]

   [33] -1   0   0x0000dc00 - 0x0000dc1f (0x20) IX[B]

   [34] -1   0   0x00009000 - 0x000090ff (0x100) IX[B](B)

(II) fglrx(0): pEnt->device->identifier=0x6c29e0

(II) resource ranges after probing:

   [0] -1   0   0x00100000 - 0x3fffffff (0x3ff00000) MX[B]E(B)

   [1] -1   0   0x000f0000 - 0x000fffff (0x10000) MX[B]

   [2] -1   0   0x000c0000 - 0x000effff (0x30000) MX[B]

   [3] -1   0   0x00000000 - 0x0009ffff (0xa0000) MX[B]

   [4] -1   0   0xd2000000 - 0xd2003fff (0x4000) MX[B]

   [5] -1   0   0xd2004000 - 0xd20047ff (0x800) MX[B]

   [6] -1   0   0xd2100000 - 0xd2100fff (0x1000) MX[B]

   [7] -1   0   0xd2101000 - 0xd2101fff (0x1000) MX[B]

   [8] -1   0   0xd2102000 - 0xd2102fff (0x1000) MX[B]

   [9] -1   0   0xfeb00000 - 0xfeb000ff (0x100) MX[B]

   [10] -1   0   0xd2103000 - 0xd2103fff (0x1000) MX[B]

   [11] -1   0   0xd0000000 - 0xd001ffff (0x20000) MX[B](B)

   [12] -1   0   0xd1000000 - 0xd100ffff (0x10000) MX[B](B)

   [13] -1   0   0xc0000000 - 0xcfffffff (0x10000000) MX[B](B)

   [14] -1   0   0xd1010000 - 0xd101ffff (0x10000) MX[B](B)

   [15] 0   0   0x000a0000 - 0x000affff (0x10000) MS[B]

   [16] 0   0   0x000b0000 - 0x000b7fff (0x8000) MS[B]

   [17] 0   0   0x000b8000 - 0x000bffff (0x8000) MS[B]

   [18] -1   0   0x0000ffff - 0x0000ffff (0x1) IX[B]

   [19] -1   0   0x00000000 - 0x000000ff (0x100) IX[B]

   [20] -1   0   0x0000a400 - 0x0000a407 (0x8) IX[B]

   [21] -1   0   0x0000a000 - 0x0000a03f (0x40) IX[B]

   [22] -1   0   0x0000b000 - 0x0000b007 (0x8) IX[B]

   [23] -1   0   0x0000c400 - 0x0000c40f (0x10) IX[B]

   [24] -1   0   0x00000b60 - 0x00000b63 (0x4) IX[B]

   [25] -1   0   0x00000960 - 0x00000967 (0x8) IX[B]

   [26] -1   0   0x00000be0 - 0x00000be3 (0x4) IX[B]

   [27] -1   0   0x000009e0 - 0x000009e7 (0x8) IX[B]

   [28] -1   0   0x0000d800 - 0x0000d80f (0x10) IX[B]

   [29] -1   0   0x00000b70 - 0x00000b73 (0x4) IX[B]

   [30] -1   0   0x00000970 - 0x00000977 (0x8) IX[B]

   [31] -1   0   0x00000bf0 - 0x00000bf3 (0x4) IX[B]

   [32] -1   0   0x000009f0 - 0x000009f7 (0x8) IX[B]

   [33] -1   0   0x0000f000 - 0x0000f00f (0x10) IX[B]

   [34] -1   0   0x00004c40 - 0x00004c7f (0x40) IX[B]

   [35] -1   0   0x00004c00 - 0x00004c3f (0x40) IX[B]

   [36] -1   0   0x0000dc00 - 0x0000dc1f (0x20) IX[B]

   [37] -1   0   0x00009000 - 0x000090ff (0x100) IX[B](B)

   [38] 0   0   0x000003b0 - 0x000003bb (0xc) IS[B]

   [39] 0   0   0x000003c0 - 0x000003df (0x20) IS[B]

(II) Setting vga for screen 0.

(II) fglrx(0): === [atiddxPreInit] === begin, [s]

(II) Loading sub module "vgahw"

(II) LoadModule: "vgahw"

(II) Loading /usr/lib64/xorg/modules/libvgahw.so

(II) Module vgahw: vendor="X.Org Foundation"

   compiled for 7.1.1, module version = 0.1.0

   ABI class: X.Org Video Driver, version 1.0

(II) fglrx(0): PCI bus 1 card 0 func 0

(**) fglrx(0): Depth 24, (--) framebuffer bpp 32

(II) fglrx(0): Pixel depth = 24 bits stored in 4 bytes (32 bpp pixmaps)

(==) fglrx(0): Default visual is TrueColor

(==) fglrx(0): RGB weight 888

(II) fglrx(0): Using 8 bits per RGB (8 bit DAC)

(==) fglrx(0): Gamma Correction for I is 0x06419064

(==) fglrx(0): Gamma Correction for II is 0x06419064

(==) fglrx(0): Buffer Tiling is ON

(II) Loading sub module "int10"

(II) LoadModule: "int10"

(II) Loading /usr/lib64/xorg/modules/libint10.so

(II) Module int10: vendor="X.Org Foundation"

   compiled for 7.1.1, module version = 1.0.0

   ABI class: X.Org Video Driver, version 1.0

(II) fglrx(0): Primary V_BIOS segment is: 0xc000

(--) fglrx(0): Chipset: "RADEON X800 GT (R423 554B)" (Chipset = 0x554b)

(--) fglrx(0): (PciSubVendor = 0x174b, PciSubDevice = 0x0302)

(--) fglrx(0): board vendor info: third party graphics adapter - NOT original ATI

(--) fglrx(0): Linear framebuffer (phys) at 0xc0000000

(--) fglrx(0): MMIO registers at 0xd1000000

(==) fglrx(0): ROM-BIOS at 0x000c0000

(II) Loading sub module "vbe"

(II) LoadModule: "vbe"

(II) Loading /usr/lib64/xorg/modules/libvbe.so

(II) Module vbe: vendor="X.Org Foundation"

   compiled for 7.1.1, module version = 1.1.0

   ABI class: X.Org Video Driver, version 1.0

(II) fglrx(0): VESA BIOS detected

(II) fglrx(0): VESA VBE Version 3.0

(II) fglrx(0): VESA VBE Total Mem: 16384 kB

(II) fglrx(0): VESA VBE OEM: ATI ATOMBIOS

(II) fglrx(0): VESA VBE OEM Software Rev: 9.7

(II) fglrx(0): VESA VBE OEM Vendor: (C) 1988-2003, ATI Technologies Inc. 

(II) fglrx(0): VESA VBE OEM Product: R430

(II) fglrx(0): VESA VBE OEM Product Rev: 01.00

(II) Loading sub module "drm"

(II) LoadModule: "drm"

(II) Loading /usr/lib64/xorg/modules/linux/libdrm.so

(II) Module drm: vendor="X.Org Foundation"

   compiled for 7.1.1, module version = 1.0.0

   ABI class: X.Org Server Extension, version 0.3

drmOpenDevice: node name is /dev/dri/card0

drmOpenDevice: open result is 7, (OK)

drmOpenDevice: node name is /dev/dri/card0

drmOpenDevice: open result is 7, (OK)

drmOpenDevice: node name is /dev/dri/card0

drmOpenDevice: open result is 7, (OK)

drmGetBusid returned ''

(II) Loading sub module "fglrxdrm"

(II) LoadModule: "fglrxdrm"

(II) Loading /usr/lib64/xorg/modules/linux/libfglrxdrm.so

(II) Module fglrxdrm: vendor="FireGL - ATI Technologies Inc."

   compiled for 7.1.0, module version = 8.30.3

   ABI class: X.Org Server Extension, version 0.3

(II) fglrx(0): ATI Video BIOS revision 9 or later detected

(--) fglrx(0): VideoRAM: 131072 kByte, Type: DDR1

(II) fglrx(0): PCIE card detected

(WW) fglrx(0): board is an unknown third party board, chipset is supported

(II) Loading sub module "ddc"

(II) LoadModule: "ddc"

(II) Loading /usr/lib64/xorg/modules/libddc.so

(II) Module ddc: vendor="X.Org Foundation"

   compiled for 7.1.1, module version = 1.0.0

   ABI class: X.Org Video Driver, version 1.0

(II) fglrx(0): Connected Display1: CRT on primary DAC [crt1]

(II) fglrx(0): Display1 EDID data ---------------------------

(II) fglrx(0): Manufacturer: CPQ  Model: 1321  Serial#: 1110849333

(II) fglrx(0): Year: 1997  Week: 41

(II) fglrx(0): EDID Version: 1.1

(II) fglrx(0): Analog Display Input,  Input Voltage Level: 0.700/0.700 V

(II) fglrx(0): Sync:  Separate  Composite

(II) fglrx(0): Max H-Image Size [cm]: horiz.: 40  vert.: 30

(II) fglrx(0): Gamma: 2.50

(II) fglrx(0): DPMS capabilities: StandBy Suspend Off; RGB/Color Display

(II) fglrx(0): redX: 0.625 redY: 0.340   greenX: 0.280 greenY: 0.595

(II) fglrx(0): blueX: 0.155 blueY: 0.070   whiteX: 0.281 whiteY: 0.311

(II) fglrx(0): Supported VESA Video Modes:

(II) fglrx(0): 720x400@70Hz

(II) fglrx(0): 640x480@60Hz

(II) fglrx(0): 640x480@75Hz

(II) fglrx(0): 800x600@60Hz

(II) fglrx(0): 800x600@75Hz

(II) fglrx(0): 832x624@75Hz

(II) fglrx(0): 1024x768@60Hz

(II) fglrx(0): 1024x768@75Hz

(II) fglrx(0): 1280x1024@75Hz

(II) fglrx(0): 1152x870@75Hz

(II) fglrx(0): Manufacturer's mask: 0

(II) fglrx(0): Supported Future Video Modes:

(II) fglrx(0): #0: hsize: 1800  vsize 1350  refresh: 70  vid: 19138

(II) fglrx(0): #1: hsize: 1600  vsize 1200  refresh: 85  vid: 22953

(II) fglrx(0): #2: hsize: 1600  vsize 1200  refresh: 75  vid: 20393

(II) fglrx(0): #3: hsize: 1600  vsize 1200  refresh: 60  vid: 16553

(II) fglrx(0): #4: hsize: 1280  vsize 1024  refresh: 85  vid: 39297

(II) fglrx(0): #5: hsize: 1024  vsize 768  refresh: 85  vid: 22881

(II) fglrx(0): #6: hsize: 800  vsize 600  refresh: 85  vid: 22853

(II) fglrx(0): #7: hsize: 640  vsize 480  refresh: 85  vid: 22833

(II) fglrx(0): Ranges: V min: 48  V max: 160 Hz, H min: 30  H max: 107 kHz,

(II) fglrx(0): Serial No: 737DA25KB675

(II) fglrx(0): Monitor name:  P110

(II) fglrx(0): End of Display1 EDID data --------------------

(EE) fglrx(0): PreInitDAL failed

(EE) fglrx(0): PreInit failed

(II) fglrx(0): === [atiddxPreInit] === end

Backtrace:

0: X(xf86SigHandler+0x71) [0x48beb1]

1: /lib/libc.so.6 [0x2ab39428c5c0]

2: /usr/lib64/xorg/modules/drivers/fglrx_drv.so(atiddxDriverEntPriv+0xf) [0x2ab394bcf84f]

3: /usr/lib64/xorg/modules/drivers/fglrx_drv.so(atiddxFreeScreen+0x2b) [0x2ab394bd4b8b]

4: X(xf86DeleteScreen+0x5b) [0x49f2bb]

5: X(InitOutput+0xa15) [0x45f7c5]

6: X(main+0x26f) [0x430e5f]

7: /lib/libc.so.6(__libc_start_main+0xf4) [0x2ab39427a134]

8: X(FontFileCompleteXLFD+0xa1) [0x430339]

Fatal server error:

Caught signal 11.  Server aborting

```

Last edited by ZxCv on Wed Nov 15, 2006 10:38 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## kallamej

Verkar vara en regression. Pröva med äldre versioner.

https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic-p-3692062.html#3692062

http://ati.cchtml.com/show_bug.cgi?id=509

----------

## ZxCv

Har provat alla versioner som finns i portage och problemet kvarstår, samma fel, skärmen går fortfarande in i standby mode. Nåt annat som jag kan prova?  :Confused: 

----------

## kallamej

Det skulle väl vara att testa en ännu äldre version. Finns att hämta via ViewCVS. Annars får du nog finna dig i att använda radeon. Vet inte hur det är med statusen på r300.

----------

## ZxCv

Nä, inget lyckat resultat med dom heller, testade lite olika och samma där. Radeon klarar 2D, men inte 3D så det är meningslöst.

Finns det nåt annat jag kan prova nu? eller är det kört nu?

----------

## kallamej

Verkar som att r300 skall funka med ditt kort. Har du försökt med http://www.gentoo.org/doc/en/dri-howto.xml ?

----------

## Fyllemisstaget

Hej..jag har ett PowerColor Radeon X800GT grafikkort och det funkar för mig med FGLRX.

så här gjorde jag:

* I kärnan:

```

General setup --->

 () Local version - append to kernel release (Currently, ati-drivers won't fully compile if you append anything to your version)

Loadable Module Support --->

 [*] Enable loadable module support

 [*]   Module unloading 

Processor type and features  --->

 [*] MTRR (Memory Type Range Register) support

Device Drivers --->

 Character Devices ---> 

  <M> /dev/agpgart (AGP Support)  

  <M>   Your_AGP_Chipset_Here

  < > Direct Rendering Manager (XFree86 4.1.0 and higher DRI support)

 Graphics support --->

  [ ]  Support for framebuffer devices

Kernel Hacking --->

  [ ] Kernel debugging

```

*sen: emerge ati-drivers

*sen: env-update && source /etc/profile

*sen: modprobe fglrx

*sen: eselect opengl set ati

*sen: aticonfig --initial --input=/etc/X11/xorg.conf.

min xorg.conf:

```

Section "ServerLayout"

   Identifier     "Default Layout"

   Screen 0     "aticonfig-Screen[0]" 0 0

   Screen 1    "Screen[1]" LeftOf "aticonfig-Screen[0]" 

   InputDevice    "Generic Keyboard"

   InputDevice    "Configured Mouse"

EndSection

Section "Files"

   # path to defoma fonts

   #FontPath   "/var/lib/defoma/x-ttcidfont-conf.d/dirs/TrueType"

   FontPath     "/usr/share/X11/fonts/misc"

   FontPath     "/usr/share/X11/fonts/cyrillic"

   FontPath     "/usr/share/X11/fonts/100dpi/:unscaled"

   FontPath     "/usr/share/X11/fonts/75dpi/:unscaled"

   FontPath     "/usr/share/X11/fonts/Type1"

   FontPath     "/usr/share/X11/fonts/100dpi"

   FontPath     "/usr/share/X11/fonts/75dpi"

   FontPath     "/usr/share/fonts/X11/misc"

EndSection

Section "Module"

   Load  "i2c"

   Load  "bitmap"

   Load  "ddc"

   Load  "dri"

   Load  "extmod"

   Load  "freetype"

   Load  "glx"

   Load  "int10"

   Load  "type1"

   Load  "vbe"

EndSection

Section "InputDevice"

   Identifier  "Generic Keyboard"

   Driver      "kbd"

   Option       "CoreKeyboard"

   Option       "XkbRules" "xorg"

   Option       "XkbModel" "pc105"

   Option       "XkbLayout" "se"

   Option       "XkbOptions" "lv3:ralt_switch"

EndSection

Section "InputDevice"

   Identifier  "Configured Mouse"

   Driver      "mouse"

   Option       "CorePointer"

   Option       "Device" "/dev/input/mice"

   Option       "Protocol" "ExplorerPS/2"

   Option       "ZAxisMapping" "4 5"

   Option       "Emulate3Buttons" "true"

EndSection

Section "Monitor"

   Identifier   "aticonfig-Monitor[0]"

   Option       "VendorName" "ATI Proprietary Driver"

   Option       "ModelName" "Generic Autodetecting Monitor"

   Option       "DPMS" "true"

EndSection

Section "Monitor" 

    Identifier "Monitor[1]" #TV 

    HorizSync 30-95

    VertRefresh 60

EndSection

Section "Device"

   Identifier  "aticonfig-Device[0]"

   Driver      "fglrx"

   Option    "VideoOverlay" "on"

   Option   "OpenGlOverlay" "on"  

EndSection

Section "Device" 

   Driver          "fglrx" 

   Identifier      "Device[1]" 

   Screen 1 

   Option          "TVOutFormat" "Svideo" #or SVIDEO etc 

   Option          "TVStandard" "PAL-G" #or NTSC, PAL-I for uk etc 

   Option          "ConnectedMonitor" "TV" 

   #BusID           "PCI:01:00:00" #adjust using 'lspci' or cat /proc/pci 

EndSection

Section "Screen"

   Identifier "aticonfig-Screen[0]"

   Device     "aticonfig-Device[0]"

   Monitor    "aticonfig-Monitor[0]"

   DefaultDepth     24

   SubSection "Display"

      Viewport   0 0

      Depth     24

      Modes   "1280x1024"

   EndSubSection

EndSection

Section "Screen" 

   Device "Device[1]" 

   Identifier "Screen[1]" 

   Monitor "Monitor[1]" 

   DefaultDepth 24 

       SubSection "Display" 

               Depth 24 

               Modes "864x648" 

       EndSubSection    

EndSection

Section "DRI"

   Mode         0666

EndSection

```

* du måste ha detta:

```

Section "DRI"

   Mode         0666

EndSection

```

```

Load  "dri"

Load  "glx"

```

----------

## ZxCv

 *Fyllemisstaget wrote:*   

> Hej..jag har ett PowerColor Radeon X800GT grafikkort och det funkar för mig med FGLRX.
> 
> 

 

Komplierade om allt från början, och följde din guide, vet ej riktigt vad jag hade missat men nu funkar det klockrent.

Tack för hjälpen grabbar!

----------

## Fyllemisstaget

gött å kunna göra nån nytta iaf  :Smile: 

----------

